
The Fourteen Who Forgot - Hooke
https://www.buzzfeed.com/azeenghorayshi/the-addicts-who-forgot
======
AstralStorm
I'd suspect a TIA or small stroke can do this kind of damage, no need to
involve any drugs other than Aspirin or NSAIDs... That said, opioids are
likely to cause this as well, especially if a breathless spell is involved. Or
as they mentioned, a contaminant.

Story driven writing for a mediocre story really.

------
EnFinlay
Reminded me of a really interesting "empty nose syndrome" article from a
couple months back.

